# Evaluation of Job Offer



## SkyHeaven (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi All,

I am a western teacher with a master degree. Recently, I was offered a salary of 6,000 AED for a teaching position in one of the schools in Sharjah. The salary does not include accommodation and travel expenses. There are no annual flight tickets but health insurance would be provided. Do you guys think its a manageable salary with that amount? Overall, I am concern about my living condition as I was told that Sharjah is a filthy place comparative to other emirates. As for the work visa, it will only be process when I am in the UAE. I thought the company's arrangement is rather weird. Somehow I don't feel comfortable with the whole thing ( just a feeling). It would be helpful if anyone of you could provide an insight to my situation. Thank you so much!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

No. 

Good god, no!

Western expatriate teachers at western international schools in Dubai are paid around 14-15K/month with housing provided on top (their own 1-bedroom apartment). More experienced teachers make more. 

Sharjah schools are cheaper and pay less, but still substantially more than 6K and you should still get housing provided. 

The offer is probably from a crap Arabic school so stay away from them. The working culture will also be terrible.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

As a Westerner - that number is not even worth getting out of bed for - you'd need to be living in a shared migrant-worker style dormitory to be able to even afford somewhere to sleep at night.

That offer seriously is a joke.


----------



## SkyHeaven (Aug 2, 2015)

For the past few days, I have tried calling the landlords in Sharjah to enquire about the rentals. Was surprised that they only prefer indian, pakistanis and filipino tenants. I feel unwelcome and discriminated. Where are all the western expats in Sharjah ?


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

I am confused as to why you are considering a 6,000 aed a month position in the first place. That salary is less than a high school student would make working at Mc Donald's in the US. With a Masters degree I would bet there are many other opportunities as even the base for a high school teacher in Australia minus your taxes would be more than that.

I would not consider an offer that did not pay you more than 1.2 X your home country after housing cost are taken out.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

They don't live in Sharjah, which is a run down and generally crappy place. Think of it as a large working class suburb of Dubai. 

They live in Dubai where landlords don't want Indian, Pakistani or Filipino tenants. Racism is a fact of life in the UAE and it applies to everyone. Everyone discriminates against each other based on colour, national origin, religion and most especially socio-economic. We all do it, even the most liberal and enlightened of us will do it at some point. 

If you're already feeling unwelcome and discriminated, then the UAE is NOT the place for you. 



SkyHeaven said:


> For the past few days, I have tried calling the landlords in Sharjah to enquire about the rentals. Was surprised that they only prefer indian, pakistanis and filipino tenants. I feel unwelcome and discriminated. Where are all the western expats in Sharjah ?


Even on 6K a month you won't be able to afford a studio in Sharjah.


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Does anyone want to start a fund where everyone chips in a penny every time TallyHo uses the word 'Westerner'?

We could party for the next two years on the that fund. Yes Tally, we can do it 'Western style' too.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm someone who usually says you can live easily on a lot less than what some members here would say is impossible, but this offer is a joke.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Zayfran said:


> Does anyone want to start a fund where everyone chips in a penny every time TallyHo uses the word 'Westerner'?
> 
> We could party for the next two years on the that fund. Yes Tally, we can do it 'Western style' too.


I can see there is a lot of money to be made here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Eh? Ironic, given that I'm aware that in a sense the term is unfair so lately I've tried resorting to using professional/ well educated expats instead, but the terminology is so commonly used that it's hard to avoid it. Besides, I wasn't aware I was the only one using western or westerner on this forum. At least two other people have done so in this thread.

It sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder, old man....(or multiple chips as your posts on the other thread have shown). Get over it. 



Zayfran said:


> Does anyone want to start a fund where everyone chips in a penny every time TallyHo uses the word 'Westerner'?
> 
> We could party for the next two years on the that fund. Yes Tally, we can do it 'Western style' too.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Eh? Ironic, given that I'm aware that in a sense the term is unfair so lately I've tried resorting to using professional/ well educated expats instead, but the terminology is so commonly used that it's hard to avoid it. Besides, I wasn't aware I was the only one using western or westerner on this forum. At least two other people have done so in this thread.
> 
> It sounds like you have a chip on your shoulder, old man....(or multiple chips as your posts on the other thread have shown). Get over it.


Instead of "Westerners" use "English" that then precludes people like American, Australians, South Africans, Welsh....


----------



## Zayfran (Jul 19, 2015)

Joke dude, relax. 

I'm also on the right side of 25 jeez.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe you should just stick to reading books Zayfran and leave the jokes to the rest of us, you're sense of humour isn't as developed as you like to think. 
Hey, maybe you could "Study Up" about it as you'd say.?? Lol


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

This thread is entertaining.

6,000 dirhams is the average we pay for technicians from asia with zero experience. Don't even consider.


----------



## SkyHeaven (Aug 2, 2015)

A big thank you to all westerners for the replies. I appreciate the feedbacks and comments provided. Its heartwarming to receive the care and concern towards my situation. My reason for considering this job offer is because it gives me an opportunity to live in the UAE. If others could survive for less than 6,000 Dhs, I believe its possible for me as well. I want to take it as an adventure and challenge of a life time.


----------



## SkyHeaven (Aug 2, 2015)

Zayfran said:


> Joke dude, relax.
> 
> I'm also on the right side of 25 jeez.


I do not appreciate your comment. Kindly take your joke else where.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Why ask a question and ignore a unanimous responce telling you that it is a bad offer.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

SkyHeaven said:


> A big thank you to all westerners for the replies. I appreciate the feedbacks and comments provided. Its heartwarming to receive the care and concern towards my situation. My reason for considering this job offer is because it gives me an opportunity to live in the UAE. If others could survive for less than 6,000 Dhs, I believe its possible for me as well. I want to take it as an adventure and challenge of a life time.


That opportunity would come at a great cost if you take up on that lousy offer. Where would you live? How could you afford to live here? This is not a good place to be in if struggling with money. Bear in mind that there is no social welfare for ex-pats here. Healthcare is very expensive. It's not easy to swap jobs. Some employers make it impossible as they would like the employee to stay for a few years. Unpaid debt/bounced cheques could land one in prison. 

Why don't you continue your search for a properly paid job? A western teacher would usually earn 12-20 k a month and often they would get accommodation on top of that. I do not understand why you ignore the well meant and valid advise given. 

An adventure and challenge it certainly will be but not in a positive way, not when it's a struggle financially.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

SkyHeaven said:


> If others could survive for less than 6,000 Dhs, I believe its possible for me as well.


There may well be others who have 'survived here' in the weakest definition of the term, although they are most likely to be...

Living in Man-Camps - Dormitory style or even 4 or 5 sharing a bedroom
Communal catering facilities - Trust me you don't want to go there
Eating the cheapest of food available - hope you like lots of plain rice or flat arabic breads.
No time to yourself, certainly no money for anything like entertainment


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

SkyHeaven said:


> A big thank you to all westerners for the replies. I appreciate the feedbacks and comments provided. Its heartwarming to receive the care and concern towards my situation. My reason for considering this job offer is because it gives me an opportunity to live in the UAE. If others could survive for less than 6,000 Dhs, I believe its possible for me as well. I want to take it as an adventure and challenge of a life time.


Surely, you can apply for other, better paid, jobs? There's not going to be any adventure or challenge for you, just survival and, inevitably, I think you'll find yourself getting into debt just to make ends meet. Changing jobs here is not straightforward and not being able to pay debts can land you in jail. Think long and hard about this. It could be the biggest mistake you ever make.


----------

